# Our Devon



## Herbenny (Apr 18, 2022)

This is our van and can honestly say I wouldn’t change it for anything … drives lovely, is comfortable and we just love everything about it. 
Four years we have had it and we made lots of changes ..It’s a Devon Monte Carlo …


----------



## RSD7a (Apr 19, 2022)

Looks good and homely. Also have a Devon (Arizona). A new conversion into 1.  yr old van in 2019 for v reasonable price, especially by today's standards. Never thought we'd be happy with any replacement for our old Murvi, but this front lounge Devon may be even better.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 19, 2022)

It's a cracker Jaq.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 21, 2022)

It’s great Rob it just works well for us … when either of us is in the dog house (usually top tosser) they sleep of the sofa. We got a big awning too so that for when he’s been really really bad 

Looks good and homely. Also have a Devon (Arizona). A new conversion into 1.  yr old van in 2019 for v reasonable price, especially by today's standards. Never thought we'd be happy with any replacement for our old Murvi, but this front lounge Devon may be even better.

That’s good  although they are compact they can still be really comfortable .. had  six sitting round a table one night and sixteen having a party (not that kind of party)


----------



## Robmac (Apr 21, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> It’s great Rob it just works well for us … when either of us is in the dog house (usually top tosser) they sleep of the sofa. We got a big awning too so that for when he’s been really really bad
> 
> Looks good and homely. Also have a Devon (Arizona). A new conversion into 1.  yr old van in 2019 for v reasonable price, especially by today's standards. Never thought we'd be happy with any replacement for our old Murvi, but this front lounge Devon may be even better.
> 
> That’s good  although they are compact they can still be really comfortable .. had  six sitting round a table one night and sixteen having a party (not that kind of party)



Very similar layout to our van Jaq and it works well for us too.

Julie wants a decent awning fitted next.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 21, 2022)

Hope Julie is doing well Rob ..
We got dometic rally air 280 … only needs five puffs and it’s up. Then he has to have a doombar and a sleep


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 21, 2022)

Very nice van that, Jac


----------



## Robmac (Apr 21, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Hope Julie is doing well Rob ..
> We got dometic rally air 280 … only needs five puffs and it’s up. Then he has to have a doombar and a sleep



Do you have any pictures of the awning from outside Jaq?


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 21, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Very nice van that, Jac


Yes I can find some for you Rob, it fits in the van well (Renault) … slight problem when opening and closing the side door as it leaves scuff mark but we are going to glue a cut out sponge onto air pole … I’m sure there is a specific piece of kit you can get for this but a 50p sponge will do the job.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 21, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Yes I can find some for you Rob, it fits in the van well (Renault) … slight problem when opening and closing the side door as it leaves scuff mark but we are going to glue a cut out sponge onto air pole … I’m sure there is a specific piece of kit you can get for this but a 50p sponge will do the job.


 Ours is a Renault as well Jaq, I presume you can still fully open the sliding door? 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 21, 2022)

Yes you can still open it but just needs a bit of care - this is only one I could find which doesn’t help you really … we bought an ex display one but for the Renault masters they are spot on


----------



## phillybarbour (May 17, 2022)

Look a nice van


----------



## REC (May 17, 2022)

Lovely van!


----------



## Herbenny (May 18, 2022)

Rob here’s the awning up at weekend - as you can see the awning not straight or up right as top tosser realised we don’t have pegs to go into hard shingle anyway you can get the idea


----------



## Robmac (May 21, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Rob here’s the awning up at weekend - as you can see the awning not straight or up right as top tosser realised we don’t have pegs to go into hard shingle anyway you can get the idea



Thanks Jaq.

Whilst away with Chris, Dawn and Annie this week, Annie pointed out a Fiamma Caravan Store awning on another van at the site. It's one of those which is in a bag and you slide it onto the track before leaving home.






						Fiamma Caravanstore XL 310 awning – Royal Grey canopy in a black bag – Everything Fiamma
					






					everythingfiamma.co.uk
				




Anyhoo, it got Julie's approval and I've now ordered one, it's much lighter than the wind out type and you can get side and front panels to enclose it fully.


----------



## Herbenny (May 21, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Thanks Jaq.
> 
> Whilst away with Chris, Dawn and Annie this week, Annie pointed out a Fiamma Caravan Store awning on another van at the site. It's one of those which is in a bag and you slide it onto the track before leaving home.
> 
> ...




They look good Rob and have to say this air awning is a beast to cart around it’s so heavy. So that’s a much better option. 
Now you got me thinking


----------



## Robmac (May 21, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> They look good Rob and have to say this air awning is a beast to cart around it’s so heavy. So that’s a much better option.
> Now you got me thinking



Please send the tosser my profuse apologies Jaq!


----------

